# Jaguar i pace EV



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

It's been a long wait but the I-Pace looks amazing. If you follow Fully Charged then Robert Llewellyn has published a video review on Patreon today (I guess it will be on YouTube tomorrow).

Lots people believe we finally have a Tesla competitor


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice EV...
Pity about the price again though ! $120k ++ to us down here.
The video..




https://youtu.be/RuBL2LJPgjQ


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Karter2 said:


> .Pity about the price again though ! $120k ++ to us down here.


price is crazy but looks as if we already have a waiting list here in the UK... when we replace our company Outlander PHEVs I would seriously consider the I-PACE if the 175kW charging infrastructure gets deployed 



Karter2 said:


> The video..


Nice video, thanks for sharing


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

How are those Outlanders working for you


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Karter2 said:


> How are those Outlanders working for you


We all love them... we've had two for more than 3 years (we extended the leases because no-one wanted to change cars) and we've had no problems whatsoever (one minor factory recall). Mine is used for occasional work in the fields and does a lot of towing. It's very economical and despite the recent rise in petrol prices it still works out cheaper than using electricity from public 'rapid' chargers in the UK


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Jaguar I-Pace vs Tesla Model X 100D & P100D - DRAG RACE, ROLLING RACE AND BRAKE TEST


----------

